
30-Day Timelapse at Sea [video] - rafaelc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHrCI9eSJGQ
======
TeMPOraL
This, and the recent timelapse video of Earth's atmosphere from GOES-16[0],
made me realize just how a dynamic phenomenon clouds are. They look so much
different at this timescale than when watching them real-time.

\--

[0] -
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/09/12/us/hurricane-...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/09/12/us/hurricane-
irma-satellite-images.html)

~~~
j_s
> how a dynamic phenomenon butts are

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en) strikes again?

~~~
spiderfarmer
Maybe he has a butt to cloud extension as well so he won't notice.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I've been using it for so long that I no longer notice.

~~~
nurettin
Wow you type a lot under most topics.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Everyone has their own drug. Mine is HN.

------
tapanjk
Two things that stood out for me were: the view of the starry night sky (which
I have not seen in decades, since moving to a metropolitan area); and the
amount of traffic at sea (barring some stretches where they seem to have no
company).

~~~
ChuckMcM
One of the reasons I go camping is so that I can visit the stars. Some of the
first questions that got me going in science was the idea that I could
actually look up and see the stars around which other worlds rotated, and
wondered if there was some alien kid looking back at me. Later when I realized
the light was thousands if not millions of years "old" I thought, "Here I am
looking at you alien kid, a million years from now." We bought an easy to
transport Meade 90mm telescope to take with us camping.

~~~
dwaltrip
To anyone who is interested, I highly recommend a pair of cheap 7x50
binoculars (easily $50 or less) for beginner stargazing.

The wider field of view, ease of use, and immersion with both eyes makes it
really great for starting out, as compared to a telescope. There are also some
great apps out there to help you know what you are looking at.

You may even see some pretty cool stuff from your backyard. Two of my
favorites are the Andromeda Galaxy and the Pleiades.

------
Treblemaker
What I appreciate most about this is that he just set up the camera and let
the scene unfold without cutting away every two seconds, or worse, every just-
long-enough-so-i'm-relaxing-and-starting-to-get-immersed-in-it-when-you're-
suddenly-taking-it-away-from-me-I-hate-you-now seconds. I wish there were more
videos like this one.

Another one I found recently is this drone video of Mt. Jefferson in Oregon
during the eclipse.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8odR-
KwOSt0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8odR-KwOSt0)

------
twic
This makes me even more anguished that The Modern Ocean is still stuck in
development hell and/or mythical:

[http://www.indiewire.com/2015/08/shane-carruth-talks-his-
nex...](http://www.indiewire.com/2015/08/shane-carruth-talks-his-next-movie-
the-modern-ocean-says-it-erupts-into-a-big-action-film-260834/)

------
chipperyman573
About halfway through the video the caption says that he works a "4-8 shift",
meaning s/he works from 4-8am and 4-8pm (according to the video). Why is it
done this way?

~~~
tcopeland
That an interesting watch rotation to stand. At first I dreaded that one
because you get less sleep. But the upside is that 0400-0800 is a quiet time
aboard a ship, and 1600-2000 things are usually winding down as well.

And if you're standing that watch that means you're not standing port and
starboard (i.e. 4 hours on 4 hours off) so, could be worse!

~~~
giarc
What are your main tasks during these watch shifts?

~~~
tcopeland
In the morning, usually setting things up for whatever operations are
scheduled for the 0800-1200. In the evening, squaring things away from
whatever we did that day and maybe prepping for night helo ops.

------
2bluesc
I went out of my way to turn off h264ify on YouTube to watch the video in full
4k resolution with VP9 encoding. Totally worth it.

Now if only the logo was less intense...

------
mstade
One of my favorite features of he Apple TV is the screensaver of flyovers in
various cities across the globe. I’ll put in some ambient music and eventually
the screen saver kicks in and I have a lovely ambient audio/visual experience
for when I work. I’d love I if I could make my own playlist, or add to the
default one, to add videos like this one. It’s truly mezmerizing to watch when
taking a ten minute stretcher.

~~~
KGIII
It took me a minute to find it again. Warning, this has potential to make time
disappear!

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCiDnCQ6JCtzcZ3FNgFGcj3g](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCiDnCQ6JCtzcZ3FNgFGcj3g)

That is the channel for The World From Above. They are HD documentaries, a bit
shorter than I prefer, done entirely from the air. They fly over a bunch of
places, taking very nice footage, and narrate what you're seeing. You can just
turn the volume down and provide your own soundtrack, but I like the
narration.

There is another, similar, series that was made by a travel agent company, but
I can't seem to find it. If you watch enough of then, YouTube may put it into
the recommended list. Both of them are very good, well made, and terrible time
sinks. You have been warned.

~~~
mattparlane
There's also Aerial America by the Smithsonian Channel. They're one hour
narrated documentaries with exclusively aerial footage. One per state (they
combined the Dakotas). I'm not even American and I bought the whole set on
bluray.

------
blubb-fish
great - but the logo and the text ruins part of the experience for me.

~~~
gtsteve
This seems like the sort of video that'd get reposted a lot, I think the
author just wants recognition for their work.

------
mastazi
I loved the sections with intense lightning storms. Those are also visible in
many ISS time lapse videos such as this one:
[https://vimeo.com/61487989](https://vimeo.com/61487989)

------
dharma1
So beautiful I want to cry

------
callesgg
I found it interesting how the sky seamed like a flat roof rather than a great
many stars at different distance.

------
wiz21c
A bit off topic, but quite mesmerizing too :

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNJYpyxBfWc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNJYpyxBfWc)

edit: I also like the contrast between the subjects ocean's stillness and full
on demonstration of forces

------
thomasdd
The "weather", clouds and "stars"(night sky). Are two things I see most in
this cool photo/video compilation... great to watch. The night sky on sea is
stunning, becaus of reduced or no "light pollution". Good idea to actually use
photos!

~~~
ycombinete
What are you using the inverted commas ("") for in this comment?

------
lttlrck
The lightning must be quite intense for a time lapse to capture such density
of strikes - he did mention that but even so! Awesome.

------
srigi
It really makes me think how much are we dependant on network of such cargo
ships.

------
mNemoN
This is truly amazing!

------
nkjoep
Nice repost @OP! ;)

------
MozillaUser
Marine Engineer here

Sea life is shit life !

